# Mystery fish



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

So this fish came with a setup I picked up ....anyone know what kind of fish it is ?????


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is a cold water minnow of some type (my best guess).

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like a flathead minnow, the natural form of the rosy minnow. They are usually used as feeder fish but are interesting to keep and breed in their own right.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks it came with a goldfish setup and yes without a heater .



CRS Fan said:


> It is a cold water minnow of some type (my best guess).
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


----------



## JeanetteNash (Dec 2, 2017)

so cute! I like it!


----------

